# Hello from Oregon



## Scottsbee (Jan 11, 2017)

Started keeping bees in 2015, 97355 area. 3 hives and planning for more this year. Look forward to hearing from others in our area. 
Thank you to all the people who contribute to this site. Have learned so much!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Almost through your second winter. The info here has kept me afloat. The next 40 days here are the hardest for my area. Hope your climate is already past this...


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Good to have you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, there are several good bee clubs in the state.


----------

